
How to Cultivate the Art of Serendipity - jackgavigan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/opinion/how-to-cultivate-the-art-of-serendipity.html
======
mpweiher
That's why you fund people, not projects (gleamed fron Alan Kay's reporting of
DARPA practice in the late 60ies early 70ies)

------
deepnet
An educated eye can find connections, meaning and value in places that most
are blind to.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/03/half-of-inventions-
ar...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/03/half-of-inventions-arise-
unexpectedly-from-serendipity-not-direct-research/), which points to this.

